# Haunted Caliope?



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Try Nox Arcana Carnival of Lost Souls, there is a calliope track on there of roughly the same length.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it is called hauntd carousel track 12 on the Carnival of Lost Souls cd by Nox Arcana


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Perhaps it may have been Vern Langdon's "Carnival Of Souls", another good creepy carnival/circus piece.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

It wasn't Nox Arcana....damn tune has been on halloweenradio, but haven't been able to catch the name...will see if I can find the Langdon piece...thanks my friends!!

Spookmaster


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Actually, it was The Strangles "waltzinblack". Just downloaded it...

Spookmaster


----------

